# ghrp-6 can it be injected



## garciaalan45 (Aug 23, 2014)

Through the glutial muscles ?


----------



## bvs (Aug 23, 2014)

welcome to UGBB
i would advise sub Q in your abdomen
to get it into the glute muscles you would need a 1.5inch slin pin which im not sure exist


----------



## vineary2242 (Aug 23, 2014)

Sub Q for the peptides in the belly fat.   easy as hot knife through butter...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 23, 2014)

You can inject it IM anywhere you would normally do that. But why would you?


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 23, 2014)

Just trying to understand your point in doing so..elaborate


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 23, 2014)

Only people who use needles are junkies.....


----------

